# Getting ready to build a cage



## BrunswickBoas (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey everybody. I am eagerly awaiting two tegus due this summer that I ordered from Bobby. I am going to be building an enclosure for the two to share and I wanted to get some opinions on what to include. I am thinking the cage will be at least an 8Lx4Wx3H but could adjust. For those of you who have cages or have built cages what would be important things to add? So far I am thinking about a cypress substrate (how deep is recommended?) with a water bowl or two maybe a piece of driftwood and then a couple of basking rocks. Any other suggestions? Should I do multilevels within the enclosure? Also I am going to be getting them young and I know this cage will be too big so I was planning on using a divider and just slowly expanding it as they grow. Would that work if so what size should I start it? Another option would be while I am letting them grow I have a 30g breeder that I could use. Thanks in advance for your suggestions these are my first tegus and I want to treat em right.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Josh, and welcome to the TeguTalk community, glad you joined us!!  

There is some great information on building cages, here is one:

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=345&start=0" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=25&t=345&start=0</a><!-- l -->

Also in the How to, or do it yourself section:

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=59" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewforum.php?f=59</a><!-- l -->

I hope these can help you out a bit.


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey thanks for the links Bobby! I have a pretty good idea of how I want to design the outside or the structure. I was wondering more what things I should consider putting in the inside ie how much substrate, what makes a good hide, etc. Also as a sidenote I am sure this is on the forum somewhere but if you have a deep substrate bed, how often do you change it out? Monthly? Thanks again!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

BrunswickBoas said:


> Hey thanks for the links Bobby! I have a pretty good idea of how I want to design the outside or the structure. I was wondering more what things I should consider putting in the inside ie how much substrate, what makes a good hide, etc. Also as a sidenote I am sure this is on the forum somewhere but if you have a deep substrate bed, how often do you change it out? Monthly? Thanks again!


I use 2X the thickness of the Tegu for the substrate depth, about 8". In the active months we spot sclean often and change it every other month. It's alot of work to dig out 15 cubic feet of mulch!! It probably goes 6 months or more while they're slowed down or hibernating.

I use a 3/8" x 2ft x 3ft piece of plywood wedged in on an angle on the cool side of the enclosure just in case they don't burrow.


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Dave. I was thinking about what an ordeal it would be to swap out a foot or so of substrate so thanks for the info. What do you think about the size issue? Should I start them in a partitioned part of the enclosure or just start them both in a 30g breeder until they get a little bigger? Thanks again.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 1, 2009)

How big of an enclosure do you thing you are going to build? Even if you divide it, that's a huge area for him to burrow into. You'd have to find him to feed him. I don't like feeding on mulch, to reduce the risk of impaction. I'd stick with my 2X the thickness rule for the substrate, about 2"-3". You have to adjust your UVB Heat lights distances to get the right levels. It might take a week or so before he got used to it and moves around more, and not burrowing all the time.


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 1, 2009)

That was a really good Dave. I had not even thought about them being able to burrow underneath a divider through the substrate. Thanks for the insight. So if I went just a few inches to start with if I divided the tank in half (total tank will be 8x4x3) would that be a good size for them to start in? I am not going to feed in the enclosure, I am planning on feeding them individually in a large rubbermaid. Dave, I could be way off but did you mount a screen top on the inside of your enclosure? Is that adjustable vertically? Thanks again!


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 1, 2009)

The screen the lights are on is included in the 3 feet height of our enclosures. It's not adjust able, you need to adjust the wattage of your lights. It is about 2 feet from the floor of the enclosure, but adding 8" of much puts them about 16" from the basking spot, add the thickness of an adult Tegu and they're about 12" from his back. Make sure your UVB bulbs provide enough at the basking height. MVB's are best and project twice as far a florescent tubes.

Good luck finding a baby Tegu buried in a 4ft x 4ft area! :mrgreen: It would be interesting to see others experiences with raising them this way.


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay so I am getting the impression it would be a better idea to start the tegus in the 30g breeder because of their size. Would that be correct? By the way I really like the screen idea if you don't mind I would like to incorporate that into my build. Also, I live in south ga, do you think I could get away with having a mesh opening instead of using plexi on the doors? Thanks again!


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 1, 2009)

You could use a 30G breeder for a few months, even longer if they go into hibernation soon after you get them (some do). Then you might not need the full size enclosure until the next spring!! You can make plans on what you'd like to do, but I'd wait and see what the Tegu's want to do in the Fall. If your room humidity is constantly in the 60%'s you'd probably be OK. The basking bulb has a habit of drying out the air in the enclosure though. You can always add the plexi like I did. If you use the mesh on the doors, make sure it's vinyl coated or they could wreck their noses on it.


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey thanks for the quick reply. I think I am going to go ahead and build the enclosure now so I will have plenty of time to make alterations and apply the sealants and what not. However I never thought about the issue of locating two small tegus in large enclosure so I think I will probably go ahead and have the 30g ready to house them for a few months as well. With two tegus would you have two basking bulbs to accomodate both or would one be enough? Thanks


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 1, 2009)

I use (1) 100W MegaRay per tank with 4 or 5 baby Tegu's in each. At 12" away it gives the just the right basking temp. Ours all seemed to coexist fine. Keep an eye on them for a little while just to be sure.


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Dave would a Powersun UV 160 watt be to close at 14inches for a baby tegu?


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 2, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> Hey Dave would a Powersun UV 160 watt be to close at 14inches for a baby tegu?


That's probably too close. MegaRays are recommended no closer than 12" for the 100W, I'd guess 16" or 18" for the 160W.


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for tip on the bulb it is on my list of things to get. What about actual basking rocks, do you use one for each tegu or do they seem able to share?


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Our adults live separate and just bask in the mulch. We tried rocks but they dig and the rocks end up buried. The little ones have 6" slate tiles to bask on.


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 3, 2009)

Alright guys the plan is almost together but I have a couple more questions. I am planning on using mostly 3/4 ply and 2x4's. My goal would be to make this an enclosure that could be used indoor/outdoor. With that in mind if I put a few coats of weatherproofing sealant on all of the plywood would that suffice? Or I like the idea of having a screen at the top of the cage for lights. If I was to make the top of the cage removable somehow would that allow sufficient uv through the screen? Also I know I have seen this on another post somewhere but I cannot remember, can I use any type of linoleum floor and adhesive or a certain one? Thanks again for the help, I appreciate it.


----------

